# Vaniloconut



## Mollie

Something I mixed yesterday and so far I like it will see how it is after a few days

Cheesecake(Graham crust) TPA 6%
Coconut FA. 1.5%
Dulce de leche FW 3%
Sweet cream TPA 1.3%
Vanilla Custard CAP 5.5%






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Thanks for posting bud gonna give it a swing soon cant wait

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

DS_vaper said:


> Thanks for posting bud gonna give it a swing soon cant wait
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks the Custard and Caramel blends good together on exhale 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Update
Tested it just now and it's goood will have to mix more
After supper or lunch(usually taking a smoke) this is like your pudding but just in a vape

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DS_vaper

Aaa man gonna have to give it a swing mixed it up yesterday. The anticipation is killing me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Looks like it can be delicious! Thinking of squeezing a tobacco note in there, in your opinion @The vaper, does the flavor allow itself for a tweak like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looks like it can be delicious! Thinking of squeezing a tobacco note in there, in your opinion @The vaper, does the flavor allow itself for a tweak like that?


To be honest I don't use any tobacco
But you can give it a shot would say mix a 10ml first 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

DS_vaper said:


> Aaa man gonna have to give it a swing mixed it up yesterday. The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Mix it up and let me know what you would say 2 to 3 weeks steeping 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Definitely will brother 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> Something I mixed yesterday and so far I like it will see how it is after a few days
> 
> Cheesecake(Graham crust) TPA 6%
> Coconut FA. 1.5%
> Dulce de leche FW 3%
> Sweet cream TPA 1.3%
> Vanilla Custard CAP 5.5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Sounds yummy @The vaper! When I finally get around to trying my hand at DIY, I'll definitely try this one. Thanks so much for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looks like it can be delicious! Thinking of squeezing a tobacco note in there, in your opinion @The vaper, does the flavor allow itself for a tweak like that?



How about a touch of coffee?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> How about a touch of coffee?



Lol.......I was waiting for this question. I noticed you have a thing for coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

Hi so I bought this e juice from a vape shop in Montana on Friday on its very close to my diy e juice





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Hooked said:


> Sounds yummy @The vaper! When I finally get around to trying my hand at DIY, I'll definitely try this one. Thanks so much for sharing.


You can put a bit more sweetener in I think it short a little more 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

The vaper said:


> Something I mixed yesterday and so far I like it will see how it is after a few days
> 
> Cheesecake(Graham crust) TPA 6%
> Coconut FA. 1.5%
> Dulce de leche FW 3%
> Sweet cream TPA 1.3%
> Vanilla Custard CAP 5.5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Oh God,I'd love a slice!Hope it turns out as good as it sounds .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DS_vaper

@kev mac the suspense is killing me

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DS_vaper

Didnt have Dulce de leche so left it out for now going to blckvaper month end for another shopping sesh and will pock it up then. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks wooopa cant wait to try it out

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DS_vaper

Dude I'm vaping this mix now and man it is really something special such a mix 10 out of 10 really great

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

DS_vaper said:


> Dude I'm vaping this mix now and man it is really something special such a mix 10 out of 10 really great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm glad you like it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

